# Canon T3i and 85mm 1.8 lens



## QuentinC (Jun 16, 2013)

Really considering getting the Canon T3i and the 85mm 1.8 lens for shooting roller derby(in low light rink) I can move around the track for different viewing angles and move forward and backward to get close to the action. Do you all think this is a good camera and lens for shooting roller derby? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Smith1988 (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a canon t3i and I absolutely love it, I would recommend it for any type of shooting


----------

